# keep it secret or TMI?



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Put what you think is important. If a pup died because mom laid on him, that is sad, but of no value. If a pup died from JRD, that should be disclosed.
As for linking to poodlepedigree, it's a wonderful tool, but exasperatingly slow.
Scanned copies are hard to read. Make your own in word, like this-


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> ok so I have a few questions, I have not EVER whelped a litter, but I have plans to, I have been doing research, have great mentors in both my breeds, ect ect. ANY WHO
> I am trying to put together a website with comprehensive information, and because im a geek I want to include everything: Litter size, weights, parents health info, birthdates, achievements ect.


First I have to ask.... Both breeds? You aren't going to breed Poodle mixes are you? 

I like to see the following information on breeding dogs:

Registered name
Call name
Date of birth (I don't have this on mine.... need to add)
Retired or not
Short description
Achievements 
Pedigree somehow (link to poodlepedigree.com is good)
Link to OFA health testing

As far as new born puppies go, I think you have to be very careful about what information you put out publicly. Puppies die. Sometimes it is the result of an accident and sometimes it is because of a congenital problem. Whatever the cause, the death of a puppy is not usually a reflection on the health of the other puppies in a litter. 

However, puppy buyers sometimes get spooked and overly concerned. People viewing your site might misinterpret the information. Same goes for things like posting weekly weight gains. Buyers can get fixated on things that are really not that important (is the puppy big enough, is it growing enough... things that are often line dependent more than anything.) So.... cute pictures and simple positive observations... good. Too much specific information not so good.

Now, as far as being honest and upfront about your program. I support that 100%. For the good of the breed, I think breeders should list all health issues on www.poodlehealthregistry.com (I need to do this still). When my bitch bloated a month ago, I called every one of her puppy owners to tell them and to educate them about Bloat. I announced it publicly at my Poodle Club meeting. I would disclose that problem to anyone who called or emailed me and wanted to know about that line as I have been doing this last month with buyers who wanted to get on my waitlist. However, I am not going to put it on my web site because again, future puppy buyers will see BLOAT and not look farther to see that I culled that line and am breeding another line. They just see PROBLEM!

So now.... because I'm a pedigree nut..... I'm curious to know who you are breeding and who you are breeding to.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree that the death of a puppy should be your private info and given to only to the ones you want to know. Like said previously, some are freaks about that stuff and dont understand it just happens sometimes. When I bought Sting, my black male standard I owned previously, he wasnt born alive. They worked and worked on him and he started finally breathing and was one of the smallest pups at birth. Later at 8 weeks, he was as big as the other pups and full of life. It didnt stop me from wanting him, but people may not look at it that way and think he has health problems etc. Some people are just weird about that stuff.

I woud maybe even hold back the weight on the puppies because of the same reasons above. You'll have it documented for the ones that want to know and I would have it available to go home in there puppy package. 

Other then those two things in question, I think your right on track. I personally only tried to whelp a litter once with our Amstaff bitch we had previously. One pup was still born and not fully developed and the other lived for 1 day before she accidentally suffocated him. It was sad and very stressful but thats what happened. We never attempted to repeat the breeding. It was very stressful on her losing her pups and we just werent prepared to do it again after that. 

Also, I think someone was questioning what she's breeding?? From what I recall she has two different breeds she show's. I dont believe she was implying that she's breeding two different breeds and producing mixes.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm guessing she has Borzori and Standard poodles. Too precious on their own to mix.
carole


----------

